# Hi All



## Dunhillbear (25/3/14)

New to the Vaping scene, but sure looks like I'm at the right place for more information... I'm using a Twisp CLEARO at the moment and i've been off analogues for a month now. Still haven't found a juice I love, but there are definitely stuff out there worth trying, judging by your comments. I hope and trust that Vaping will grow from strengths to strengths in the next couple of years. Read on the net that by 2016 there will be more vapours than smokers in Europe. Hopefully we'll follow suit, as that will make products and juice more accessible and more affordable. 

Anyway, I would love some input/suggestions as to what to get next, as far as gear goes. What's a MUST HAVE? Twisp is fine, but battery life suck! And l would love something that produces even more vapour. 

Thanks for the forum. I've learned loads already! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Welcome @Dunhillbear , just watch this space, someone will advise soon.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Welcome @Dunhillbear! A really good video to start with would be here.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/best-of-2104.1395/

Then my two favorite decent starter kits as follows...

*Starter Kit #1 = R810*

Vision Spinner 1300 mAh - R350
http://eciggies.co.za/Vision_Spinner_VV Battery_1300mAh_BLACK

Wall Charger - R50
http://www.vapeking.co.za/5v-usb-ac-adapter-wall-charger-wallcharger.html

USB Charger - R90
http://www.vapeking.co.za/usb-charger-for-e-cigarette-usbcharger.html

Kangertech Mini Protank 3 - R220
http://heavenlyvapors.co.za/index.php?id_product=8&controller=product

Spare Coils - R100
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-protank-replacement-coils-x-5-pt2clx5.html


*Starter Kit #2 = R1,240*

MVP - R760
http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html

Kangertech Aero Tank - R340
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html

Spare Coils - R140
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-protank-3-aero-tank-replacement-coils-x-5-clone.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

As for Juice... @Oupa in Cape Town produces an awesome range...

See here for details.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dunhillbear (25/3/14)

@Rob Fisher. Thanks for the info. This is exactly what I needed to know. I'll get in touch with the retailers. Prices seems very reasonable!  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Most welcome @Dunhillbear. The advice above is great! Just make sure the spare coils link for Kit 1 is correct, I think the Mini Protank 3 takes the same spare coils as in the link for Kit 2. 
Another even more affordable option is Vapeking's pro starter kit at R550.00, which includes everything: http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-pro-starter-kit-prokit.html
If you go for the slim batteries, recommend you get 2 so you always have a charged unit at hand. The MVP by all accounts will last a very long time and can be charged overnight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/3/14)

Hi there and welcome! 

For the cheap upgrade that makes a huge differencen get yourself a 2.2 or 1.8 Maxi coil and then drop that Twisp clearo on a vision spinner or ego twist battery!

Makes my Twisp make vapor like a Protank2!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (25/3/14)

Welcome to the forum 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

hi @Dunhillbear 

you surely have come to the right place and we glad to have you here.


----------



## shabbar (25/3/14)

hi and welcome to the forum , you will definitely find the best advice here as there are many experienced vapers here .

i would also suggest the vision spinner on an evod or protank 2/3 mini , awesome flavour and good vapour production , the MVP has an excellent battery life if you prefer that style device or you could get the innokin svd which is a variable voltage/wattage device , you will also need to buy batteries and a good charger . all depends on your budget

happy vaping


----------



## Dunhillbear (25/3/14)

Thanks all for the quick responses and information. Seems to me it's a great big "vamping" world out there. Got some Cafe Latte and Tobacco #1 at Twisp today. Hurt the wallet, but both are really excellent juices. But will definitely place an order @ VM too. Seems they've got an amazing variety of flavours.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

